# Robbery Suspect Shot, Killed By Pizza Delivery Driver



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Robbery Suspect Shot, Killed By Pizza Delivery Driver - NewsChannel5.com | Nashville News, Weather & Sports



> Posted: Dec 03, 2010 11:34 PM EST Updated: Dec 04, 2010 12:34 AM EST
> 
> NASHVILLE, Tenn. - Metro police said a pizza delivery driver shot and killed a man who attempted to rob him Friday night.
> 
> ...


so...how does the Pizza franchise owner feel about this?

Brentwood Pizza delivery robbery gone right


> Hello Dan,
> My name is XXXXX XXXX, a Jet's Pizza franchisee in the Nashville area. I wanted to follow up with you regarding your email about Friday's robbery. While I do not own the Nippers Corner store, I wanted to assure you that the policies of both the Nippers owner and my own are such that *we not only allow, but encourage our drivers with valid HCPs to carry while working. We recognize the dangers associated with the pizza delivery position and we want our employees to be able to protect themselves.*
> 
> While I own the Hermitage, Hendersonville and Gallatin stores, I live in East Nashville. I truly enjoy living in this community and I will be opening a store in East Nashville within the next 12-24 months. And I will deliver pizzas throughout East Nashville until such time that I feel that the risk to my drivers is too great. I truly hope that day never comes. It is the bravery of the Nippers driver that will help ensure the safety of all pizza delivery drivers in the greater Nashville area.
> ...


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Glad to see they support thier drivers CCing, unlike that other chain that fired a driver for protecting himself. Wish i lived in the area to give them my business.


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

:smt1099*This is good to see and now if we can get the national chains such as Papa Johns, Dominos, Pizza Hut etc to follow suit.*


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Bravo for the franchise owner! It's good to see that kind of reaction from an employer.

KG


----------

